# Cannondale BB30 - Hollowgram Question



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Is there a big difference in Q factor between the BB30/Hollowgram setup vs the standard Shimano setup (External Bearings & Octalink)? I was looking closely at the Hollowgram crankset at the LBS. The clearance between the crank and frame of the BB30 setup appears to be far less than my bike (CAAD4) setup with a Dura Ace Octalink bottom bracket.

Also will the BB30 spindle in a Six13 work in a Super Six frameset?

Thanks,
CHL

P.S. Tried looking at technical specs but the PDF on Cannondale's web site is not available any more.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

as far as the spindle working with the Sup. 6, yes, it'll work. only thing that might be different is the number of black spacers.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I've heard 14mm narrower than Dura Ace 7800 for first generation Hollowgram cranks (not the new SLs).


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

CHL said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Is there a big difference in Q factor between the BB30/Hollowgram setup vs the standard Shimano setup (External Bearings & Octalink)? I was looking closely at the Hollowgram crankset at the LBS. The clearance between the crank and frame of the BB30 setup appears to be far less than my bike (CAAD4) setup with a Dura Ace Octalink bottom bracket.


Both my Six13 and System 6 have BB30/Cannondale crankset. And the Sys 6 has less clearance when compared to the Six13 (CAAD8). So I would say the spindle has remand the same length over the years, it just the tubes getting bigger!!


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

*Article from this month's VeloNews-BB30: a new Standard*

Today's 'standard' bottom bracket's steel spindle is 24mm in diameter and has a length of 68mm. Cannondale's BB30 has an aluminum spindle which is 30mm diameter and a standard length of 68mm. 

Today two company's offer BB30 cranks; Zipp and Storck. Zipp was recently purchased by SRAM. In 2009 three additional companies will offer BB30 cranks; SRAM, Truvativ and FSA. FSA makes Cannodale's Carbon Si. FSA has plans to release the SL-K Light and Gossamer in a BB30 version which will increase stiffness and a weight savings of 111 grams in the Gossamer. 


*CHL* if you use a DA crankset in a Super Six, it would require an insert. Once the insert is installed, it can't be removed without damaging the carbon shell if you ever wanted to upgrade to a BB30 crankset. You're buying a High-end frame, why not use a High-end crankset? The current DA is inferior.


----------

